# First swarm trap success?



## Ppanofsky (Apr 1, 2015)

I think I just caught my first swarm...I think. Sundau I deployed a bait hive built from a 10 frame Langstroth with 9 well used frames in it plus a cotton ball with LGO. The trap was only out a day when I noticed quite a few bees going in and out but I thought they must be robbing the last little bit of honey left at the top of a couple of the frames. However yesterday I noticed even more bees and some bringing In pollen. 
So does this indicate success? 
I did not have any equipment at the time I made the observation so I didn't open the hive. I could not get to it today and will not be able to get to it until Friday, I plan to open it then and see what's inside. 
Are there any guidelines on how long to let them sit before opening the hive? 
How about when to move them? 
there is no problem with them staying right where they are for a while, they are in a spot where they won't bother anyone and since they are already in a langstroth with frames I figure they are good until it's convienent for me.


----------



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

Open the box at your convenience. Check to satisfy yourself then move them where you want them. Most of them are home by dusk to get your field workers.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Pollen could could indicate success, or it could be some forager bees checking to see what they can salvage. I have left a few bait hives out for a couple of weeks after they moved in. I like to make sure the are well established before I move them.


----------



## Ppanofsky (Apr 1, 2015)

Confirmed success! It feels great to catch my first swarm, and it's amazing that it only took 1-2 days from bait hive deployment. Not a huge one from what I understand but it is about 2 full frames of nice large amber-bodied beauties. They seem vigorous and did an amazingly quick job of cleaning up the old frames I had in the bait hive, so I'm hoping they will do some good work for me next season. 
This photo was taken about a week ago, just getting around to uploading it. Thanks to those who offered advise.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Nice, I let them sit a couple weeks before I open them.
That way if they had a virgin queen, she should have time to mate before I start messing with them.


----------



## Ppanofsky (Apr 1, 2015)

That makes sense Dan. I've already open the hive of course but good advise for the future. (I'm an excited novice so I had to have a look....rookie eh? i'm in no hurry to move them; they seem to be doing just fine where they are, and the location is not offensive to anyone. I was going to wait until I see plenty of brood. Right now it seems like the vast majority of their real estate is being used for nectar storage. Can anyone tell me if this is normal for a new swarm?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>it's amazing that it only took 1-2 days

I have twice caught a swarm in three hours after placement. this was the 1st one followed with link to the second one:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEwTLLwtQYk


----------



## Royal (May 4, 2015)

Hello I recently bought 3 Italian bee colonies and was wondering what all the buzz about swarms was. It looks like fun and I was thinking about making a trap tomorrow. So, I'll just put lemon grass oil soaked in cotton inside a hive body with frames? What size of hive body should I use?


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Pollen could could indicate success, or it could be some forager bees checking to see what they can salvage. I have left a few bait hives out for a couple of weeks after they moved in. I like to make sure the are well established before I move them.



I have read this claim in several posts and it is simply not true. Bees will collect pollen and nectar, water etc whether there is a queen or not. 
How does this myth continue?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

challenger said:


> I have read this claim in several posts and it is simply not true. Bees will collect pollen and nectar, water etc whether there is a queen or not.
> How does this myth continue?


I never mentioned a queen anywhere in my post.


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

You are correct. My mistake.


----------

